# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Mjesto gdje se rađaju Rodine puse

## Amalthea

Članak je odličan!

Hvala, Danijela!   :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Stvarno je super http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=312&Show=2727

Ja se najezila citajuci   :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## kole

Divno   :Heart:

----------


## Muca

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

